# Newbie. Needs start up help



## kramach (Nov 5, 2016)

Just started up a 75g fresh water tank. After some research, I spent money on 3" Eco Complete substrate, Eheim 5217 canister filter, air pump, mopani / malasian drift wood some river stones and some fresh water plants off the internet. Plants include java moss, bacopa, anacharis, vallisneria. After a few weeks, the vals have all melted off, after throwsing off some off-shoots, which are now also melting as well. The anacharis just now seems to be putting up new growth. Java moss appears to be perking up. Bacopa is growing straight up, seems to be looking for more light. Java moss also appears to "standing up", rather than trying to "carpet". Anubis appears to be showing signs of yellowing. Insufficient nutrients or insufficient light ? I have a Finnex planted plus (48"), with a default Marineland 36" thrown in. Need some direction before I try to go in for more plants.

No fish yet.

Adding API CO2 booster, Aqueon liquid Plant food and Flourish micro nutrients using off the shelf prods from PetSmart.
Ammonia seems to be close to 0.2 ppm.
Water appears to be on the alkaline side at 7.8
Water is close to 7.0 in acidity.

No salt added.

:frown2::frown2:


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

API CO2 Booster, which is essentially the same as Seachem Excel, is very hard on both vals and anacharis. But, it is also unnecessary for those plants.

Bacopa naturally grows as a single stem, straight up. If you cut off the top, and replant it, the remaining stub can grow 2 or more new stems, plus the cut off top is a 3rd stem. Java moss naturally grows as a very loose mass of plants near where ever it is growing. It doesn't naturally form a carpet. 

Anubias have to be planted with the rhizomes above the substrate, so it is usually tied to pebbles or pieces of wood, which are only partly below the substrate, keeping the rhizomes out of the substrate. If you don't do it this way, they die.

Ammonia should be zero. It doesn't bother plants at that concentration, and is actually a good source of nitrogen for the plants, but it will harm the fish.

Water cannot simultaneously be 7.0 pH and 7.8 pH. pH is a measure of acidity and alkalinity - above 7.0 is alkaline, below 7.0 is acidic.

What is the GH of the water? GH includes both calcium and magnesium, and the plants need both, so an extremely low GH is not good for plants. Are you using tap water, or RO/DI water? If the latter, you need to add enough GH booster to get around 3+ degrees of GH.


----------

